# What are some of your favorite iPhone/Android/BlackBerry apps?



## canabiz (Apr 4, 2009)

So I bit the bullets and got an older iPhone last week from a colleague who upgraded to the new iPhone 4. I have been playing around with it and would like to get some ideas from the forum members on what apps you guys find useful and productive. 

I have not installed any games on this yet, I am not a big gamer for starters and I consider the iPhone more of a tool. Here is what I have so far, in no particular order (I try to find and download free apps first)

- Rogers My Account to check usage and balance

- eBay Mobile

- Kijiji Online classified

- Cheap Gas

- Urban Spoon

- Timmyme (locate nearest Tim Hortons)

- BigOven (recipes galore)

- Wi-Fi Finder (self-explanatory)

- RBC Finder

- Trapster (alert speed traps etc)

- Poynt (locate points of interest nearby)

- Mapquest

- ESPN ScoreCenter (for the sports fan in me)

- Yahoo Fantasy Football 2010

- Convert Units

- iTranslate

- XE Currency converter

- Dropbox

- PayPal

- Facebook/eBuddy/Twitter/Skype/IMDB

- CashTrails (keeping track of daily expenses)


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

I also have a used iPhone 3 and in no rush to get the 4 at all. I use a lot of the apps you listed... and many more


Google Maps (native) still in awe to have sat imagery, aGPS, and the electronic compass integrated in the palm of my hand
Calendar (native) in conjunction w Google Calendar and Google finance for stock dates (I can filter by portfolio etc) and other shared calendars
Google - you can search with a pic of a bar code etc, voice search actually works good too. Google is a one stop shop that replaces many apps
iGmail - push notifications and mobile Gmail (this may be native now)
Google Earth - uses accelerometer to manipulate the view from the sky
Yellowpages - it integrates with Google map directions

I have realized that if Google outright banned iOS.. I would have to switch to Android! As a programmer I have always preferred open source, but it is amazingly easy to jailbreak iOS anyways. The only thing I really needed unlocked was the Quad-band antennae for travelling in Europe. That is due to the carrier lock in Canada even without a contract. Most of the Apple restrictions are to protect the battery performance


ING Direct - pay bills, transfer funds
TD - pay bills, monitor CC
Stocks (native)
Bloomberg - stock portfolio - I wish Google finance worked instead
WeatherEye - must have
Air Canada - check in/change seat/paperless boarding pass/alerts
F1 - realtime standings and lap times
TED - interesting speeches and videos
NHL - standings, alerts
VEVO - music videos
Corus radio - streaming Cdn radio
Geocaching - easy way to find interesting areas when you're somewhere new
DocsToGo - there should be a native version of this.. needed for work
Theodolite - engineering tool that triangulates using camera, accelerometer, aGPS (very useful)
Vuze remote - monitor torrent downloads
TrafficNet - traffic webcams en route
Shazam - names songs using mic and internet database
Remote - controls iTunes seamlessly, too bad I don't really use iTunes at all
GasBuddy - gas prices
Sleep Cycle - uses the accelerometer to graph and wake you up based on your sleep cycle
Evernote - syncs notes
CardStar - stores reward card numbers as bar codes

The list is endless really


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

I work at home and travel for work only 2-3 times per year, so I can't justify an iPhone -- but I do have an iPod Touch. Apps I find myself using often include:


Mtl Mobile: this app includes a database of all bus and Metro schedules in Montreal, so I can find out in a few seconds when the next bus will stop at the end of my street. No need for 3G or even WiFi. Ultimately the buses will be fitted with GPS and you'll be able to get real-time updates if they're running late, but that will require 3G.
NYTimes
Weightbot (best tool I've found for tracking my weight)
Daylight (lets you see sunrise and sunset times for any day in any location)
How to Cook Everything (great mobile version of Mark Bittman's essential cookbook, with a built-in shopping list generator and timers for all recipes)
Skype (free/cheap calls over WiFi)
Stanza/iBooks/Kindle (I use all three for reading books and PDFs; mostly I keep essential references plus a few novels)


----------



## mrbizi (Dec 19, 2009)

i have an iPhone and here are my favourite apps:

Awesome Notes - I use this everyday for my to-do lists, also great app to store information. you have the ability to password protect specific folders. worth every cent.

Week Cal - complements native iPhone calendar app, gives you a week view of events

TuneIn Radio - stream radio stations from all over the world

Soundhound - I use this when Shazam can't identify a song

Navigon - GPS with traffic info, voice instructions

WhatsApp - free text messages to anyone with this app. wife uses this a lot to text message her sisters in the US

Golfshot GPS - great app for golfers - get yardages, shot distance

Holy Bible 

Handy Converter - convert measurements, temp etc.

Accuweather - seems to be more accurate than the weathernetwork

Grocery Gadget - I just downloaded the lite version a couple of days ago. Great way to create a grocery shopping list, allows you to sync with other iPhone users via cloud. also has some features to comparison shop. i used it in the store today, i still find using a shopping list on a post it note easier to use. jury's still out on this one.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

mrbizi said:


> WhatsApp - free text messages to anyone with this app. wife uses this a lot to text message her sisters in the US


I currently use a mix of Facebook/Skype/VoIP/MSN and email-Txt which I think is also what WhatsApp uses. I just refuse to pay monthly for text. I just save [email protected] as an email contact and I get instant email alerts anyways

Waiting for some kind of "BBM" that works on all 3 to gain popularity. People are just too happy to pay for text?


----------



## agnelroy (Apr 6, 2011)

I like to have daily use apps like Gmail, Facebook and Twitter. And some of my apps are really helping me lot in daily usage. Like WorldCard Mobile, Qucik Office, Worldwatchr, Budget Tracker etc. Especially, I was impressed with the Budget Tracker and WorldCard Mobile apps. Budget Tracker is very helpful me to track my daily expenditures. Also WorldCard Mobile is one of my fav app to store my biz cards information by taking the single snap.


----------



## bigray (Jan 18, 2011)

I love the google star map that works along side your gps. You just hold it up into the sky and it points out the planets etc.


----------



## Xoron (Jun 22, 2010)

*Fav Android Apps*

My Fav Andriod Apps (and they're not all free)
- Robo Defense (Complete time killer)
- Twitter App
- Dolphin Browser (Web browser)
- Yahoo Mail
- Gmail
- RepliGo Reader (PDF Reader)
- BeyondPod (Pod Cast App, EXCELLENT Program if you like podcasts)
- ShapeWriter Keyboard (I love this replacement for the built in onscreen keyboard)


----------



## Top_Spin (Apr 25, 2011)

Here are a few of my favs:

NETTalk - free phone calls over data to US and Canada
Full Fitness - a great app to track, plan and monitor your workouts, body measurements, progress etc. 
Linked in
Realtor.ca - a good app for searching mls properties around you


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

The Conventionist. Best way to make sense of complicated conference and festival grids. You get a list of all the workshops, talks, sessions, etc. by day and time, and you add the ones you want to attend to your favourites list, which gives you your own customized schedule and you can tell at a glance where you need to go next. Plus it can remind you with an alam 15, 10, or 5 minutes before the next event to give you time to make it there. Fantastically executed app, and it's free. The downside is that so far it looks like all the events are in the US only.


----------



## cosmica76 (Jan 31, 2011)

I really like Twitter app, Air Canada and of course ING direct for my bill.


----------



## samuelgh (Aug 22, 2011)

My favorite are Facebook and twitter because It was best social app.The most favorite apps used by me are:

1)Facebook
2)google+
3)twitter
4)iWedPlanner( It is a nice wedding app for organizing the wedding planning )
5)tagged


----------



## MrPolarZero (Aug 13, 2011)

Here's mine:
-Angy Birds
-Skype 
-Soundhound 
-Robo Defense


----------

